# Where do you sit in the classroom or lecture hall?



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

In a classroom I like to sit near the center and a bit up close. In the lecture hall I like to sit at the side and about 5 rows up. What about you? I'm bored with myself tonight so I might be asking silly questions.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Back corner. I get to classes early just to get that seat.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Where do you sit in the classroom or lecture hall?*



mserychic said:


> Back corner. I get to classes early just to get that seat.


 Me too. I don't like the feeling of people sitting behind me. Plus I like to sit in the corner so I don't have to climb over people if I want to get out.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Where do you sit in the classroom or lecture hall?*



Fragmntedsilence said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Back corner. I get to classes early just to get that seat.
> ...


Back corner for me too, for the same reasons.

Also, I'm usually online during lectures and I don't like people looking over my shoulder.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

First row, usually a coner seat or by the door.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I learn a lot better sitting in the first row. If i am hungover or something I'll sit in the back though.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

It used to be the front corner, first desk by the door, or the back corner. I liked the back better though.


----------



## empty bottle (Aug 2, 2007)

Front corner. I can concentrate better when I don't have to look at my classmates.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Back-corner baby! My comfort zone is furthest away from the scary authority figure as possible.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

If its a big lecture hall, the third or fourth row from the front. Far enough from the front to daydream if needed or catch up on other classwork without the teacher noticing. I don't like sitting in the back for some reason.

If its in a regular classroom, the further back the best.


----------



## random222 (Jun 21, 2007)

5th row from the front, near the side.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I usually sit near the front, two or three rows back and off to the side.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Far side (closest to the window, if there is one). a couple of rows back.
Seems to be a little noticed seat, since most tend to keep their eye on the back of the room, eyeballing the first row and the center at times, making an I shape in the room. Closest to the window is key, being near a window makes the room a million times better, I hate class rooms without windows. Being away from the door is mostly to not be too messed up if/when someone comes in late, plus the noise from the hall becomes very annoying. Window trumps everything though, if there is a window anywhere in the room I must be in a position to be able to peek out it.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The back corner! I hate the feeling of people behind me, I feel like they're staring at me! =X


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

Old thread, but I find the front row almost always improves my attention to the professor and zones out the distractions/people in the class. It's also usually easier to see powerpoint slides, writing on a chalkboard, or hear the professor's voice up front. Also, I tend to find myself asking questions or participating in discussion if I'm right up there next to the professor (OK, not often - but I -never- would from the back rows).


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

(If I go), then on the side a few rows back.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Half the classes I was at the front (very uncomfortable) the other half I was at the back (day dreaming)


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

1 class i sit in the second row but in the corner so i only have to sit by 1 person, and the other one I sit in the back row like 2-3 seats from the corner.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Usually somewhere in the middle or towards the back, and to the side.


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

Front row, usually on the edge. I remembered hearing you do better if you sit up close. I usually contribute a lot in disccussions, too. It's lame. I can put up my hand and talk about my beliefs in front of 100 people, but I can't even say hi to the person sitting next to me.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I almost always go for the edge/aisle, anything to avoid being boxed in. I like being slightly nearer to the front, as it improves my learnin'.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

left or right most row towards the back. Whenever I sit up close I just feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

For some reason always sit in the seat closest to the door which is usually in the front row corner. When I sit in the back I usually end up with people that are talking and not paying any attention. I do hate it when people kick your chair or put their feet on the bottom on your chair though!!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

the back 8th row in social work, the side 4th row in psych, the 5th row in sociology, away from the talkers


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Anywhere really, but usually toward the edges of the row. I don't like being in the "center" of anything.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

usually against a wall so i can lean against it and fall asleep when tired.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

For most classrooms, I like the back corner, on the side closest to the door. I hate having people behind me too, whether I'm sitting or walking, and I don't like walking past rows of people so it's much easier for me to go down the closest aisle.
If I'm in a huge lecture hall, I like to sit dead center (or closer to the door). That way I can see the blackboard and also the bigger screens for powerpoint presentations.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Usually near the back. Sometimes in the middle.

In an accounting class this semester I am stuck sitting in the front row right in front of the instructor. His desk touches my table. This happened because I arrived late the first day. I learn better by reading than by listening. This position makes it hard for me to pretend like I'm understanding what he is saying, especially when he is having us do example problems. He covers the material before he assigns the text, so sometimes I'm clueless on the problems.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a teacher last semester say that he was going to pick on people sitting in the back. He thought they usually weren't good students. I learned that he wasn't bluffing. I ended up moving to the middle. Funny thing is I had the top grade in the class(he showed us our rank).


----------



## Katester225 (Jan 27, 2008)

I sit in the front row because of my hearing loss. I like being closer to the left of the front row because my right ear is better than my left hearing wize. =).


----------



## syphilitic_monarch (Nov 6, 2007)

Within 1-2 rows of the front on the edge is my favorite spot. There usually aren't talkers there and you can leave quickly when the class is over. It's not weird if you're by yourself on the edge either.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i like to sit on the sides, like right next to the walls or windows. that way, if i fall asleep, i can lean on the wall, if i'm bored, i can stare out the window.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

If there's a window in the room, then as close to the window as I can get. Otherwise it's 2 rows back on the far side of the room (which usually happens to be closest to the window usually at my school..


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I like to sit at the back so I know people aren't watching me. I need to be able to see everyone and know what they are doing etc. I can't stand people behind me I feel vulnerable


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I generally like to sit in the second row, off to the side. It's close enough to the front that I can see the board and hear the professor, but doesn't leave me feeling exposed like I sometimes feel in the first row. It kind of depends on the class, though.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I've only had classrooms and I always try to sit towards the back center but not the last row and I abo****ely can not sit in the first three rows b/c I feel like the teacher pays more attention to me if I sit there and I like to doodle, sleep, and do other homework in class which most teachers don't like.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I like to sit in front because otherwise I don't pay attention


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

The most isolated seat in the room.


----------

